

Tinkering spaces and why you will love it - kvprashant
https://medium.com/p/d25292bf828e

======
mddanishamber
This is my first @ Devthon, It was a great place to be at hackspace. Hacking
Raspberry Pi was my hobby and I wanted to do something intresting with my
Raspberry Pi. So tinkerred with Raspberry Pi, and setup Google Coder. I worked
on to create a HTML5 famous game Space Rocks. We did run as media server to
play music for the Devthon.

Being @ Devthon was great, met good people to connect to and share ideas. And
would love to come again & again.

------
gokulnk
Mapping of interiors of spaces using D3 sounds cool. Opensource the code, will
have a look at it :)

